# How does StaffPad perform on the entry-level iPad?



## Composer 2021 (Jan 30, 2021)

I'm currently still using an ancient iPad from 2012 and obviously thinking about an upgrade. Being able to use music software like StaffPad is a big consideration for me. How well does StaffPad work with the entry-level iPad (A12 chip and 3 GB of RAM)? Does it work good with large orchestral projects even with the default samples (not the paid ones)? Anything higher than the regular iPad is out of by budget, so I'm torn on upgrading soon or keep waiting forever until they do another spec upgrade. There are rumors of a new refresh with an A13 and 4 gigs of RAM that sound too good to be true.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 30, 2021)

I would go minimum with the new Air. The Pro is ideal. I had an Air 4 and moved to the 2020 Pro and it made a world of difference, especially on rendering.


----------



## Zardoz (Jan 31, 2021)

If you’re going to stick with the stock sample library, you’ll be fine. I tried it on a regular iPad before upgrading and it played back the sample pieces fine, even full orchestral tuttis with the stock library. Not so with the Berlin/Cinesamples/Spitfire libraries though - for those you’ll need an upgrade.


----------

